# Remove Reverse Camera Warning



## spiderfly (May 10, 2013)

Anyone know the coding to remove the warning message in display when reverse camera is activated?

Cannot remember the exact words , warning message is something like "Do not rely on camera xxxxx"

Thanks.


----------



## wrigley (Nov 6, 2013)

spiderfly said:


> Anyone know the coding to remove the warning message in display when reverse camera is activated?
> 
> Cannot remember the exact words , warning message is something like "Do not rely on camera xxxxx"
> 
> Thanks.


set HU_NBT -> 3001 -> MACRO_CAM_LEGALDISCLAIMER to kein_ld


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

It's on the F10 Cheat Sheet:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=328289&d=1339114795


----------



## G30_RS (10 mo ago)

I tried this but it removed the legal disclaimer of the camera, but it does NOT remove the semi transparent text on the camera view for IDrive-7.... Anyone with any solution I'd appreciate it....


----------

